# artest needs a frontal labatomy



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

What is wrong with that MORON...He gets in a fight with james Possey at the NBA dinner???While being suspended....That guy is an accisdent waiting to happen


----------



## Scott (Jan 15, 2003)

Wait until more info comes out on it. Posey could of very well started it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*artest is brain dead*

yeah right.....what is wrong with you guys...are you in complete denial??? Artest needs to straighten his act out and fast


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

the indystar says he wasnt even at the party and that no witnesses say him there. lets wait till all the facts come out before we hang him and it was posey and van exel led away in cuffs and not artest


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll wait for the facts to come out... apparently unlike ESPN :|


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Give Ron Artest a break - he wasn't even there. Sure, Artest got a few things to learn but somebody is trying to make Artest look like a bad person. Artest will be alright!

Peace, Mike


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*More Evidence Artest wasn't involved*

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/story.hts/sports/bk/bkn/1773112

Posey was there 

Rockets forward James Posey confirmed Tuesday that he was involved in an incident at the NBA Players Association party Saturday in Atlanta, but said he was not in a fight and that Pacers forward Ron Artest was not involved. 

Posey said little about the incident other than he considered it blown out of proportion. Several players association sources said Posey and close friend and Mavericks guard Nick Van Exel were detained by police after an argument with security at the party. 

According to sources, a ballroom at the Georgia World Congress Center became overcrowded after former President Bill Clinton arrived and many of the guests moved from a concert room to the room downstairs. Security was allowing only small numbers of guests to enter at a time and would not allow all of Posey's and Van Exel's group to enter together, starting the argument. 

Posey and Van Exel were taken from the area in handcuffs, but released. There were no arrests or charges. 

"The sad thing about it is once it's out there, it can't be retracted," Posey said. "How many people will really pay attention to the ... truth? People might look at it negatively. 

"Everything was going all right. The police felt like they needed to have the power. They started making moves, stuff like that. They felt they had to do it with a couple players, and that was it. It's embarrassing. It made it like we were starting trouble. Everybody right there knew we didn't do anything. We were very innocent. If you weren't there and you hear the story, you ... form your opinions about the players and the people involved."


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

Wow,, 

When I heard the "Artest wasn't there" spin from Pacer fans I thought they were simply in denial, but perhaps there is a bit of a Ron Artest "witch hunt" going on after all.

There is going to be loads of egg on ESPN's face after this one.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*nice lawsuit ESPN*

well you know if he wasnt there,he would have liked to...its just a matter of time before he blows a 50 amp fuse


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: nice lawsuit ESPN*



> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> well you know if he wasnt there,he would have liked to...its just a matter of time before he blows a 50 amp fuse


beat it dude! dont you have another player that you have to go wrongly hang without any evidence. (please dont edit, he needs to hear this, thanks)No he didn't: MikeDC


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Artest wasnt even there


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0211/1507262.html

Indiana's Ron Artest returns to the Pacers' lineup on Tuesday night from a weekend at Disney World in Florida with his family -- not from All-Star Weekend.

James Posey of the Houston Rockets told the Houston Chronicle in Tuesday's editions that an incident at the NBA Players Association party in Atlanta did not involve Artest, as earlier reported by ESPN.com. Posey and Dallas guard Nick Van Exel were detained by police after a dispute with security personnel at the party and released.

ESPN.com, citing multiple league sources, erroneously reported Sunday night that Artest and Posey were involved in an altercation.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

good work mikedc. keep them boards clean. i dont believe alexa.com


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacer87</b>!
> good work mikedc. keep them boards clean. i dont believe alexa.com


LOL, don't even get me started about that :no:


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL, don't even get me started about that :no:


dont worry dude, i was just kidding with you. for the most part you guys do a great job. doggpounds the best though cause he gives us warnings first. anyway, you guys should get paid for this service. go demand that ron pay you


----------



## roverrover (Feb 6, 2003)

It is just a matter of time. Face it, sure he is an okay offense player and a pretty good defensive player, but Artest is a THUG on and off court. I mean, how many people in the nba describe their game as "football basketball." He has no finesse. He has little talent. All he is is a freak, scaring others into thinking he is better than he is. As soon as this is discovered he will slip into less than mediocraty.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

an okay offensive player that averages 15pts per game and is amazing on the defensive end and brings so many intangibles to the pacers. okay dude. great post. the kidd should have been a freaking all star this year.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>roverrover</b>!
> It is just a matter of time. Face it, sure he is an okay offense player and a pretty good defensive player, but Artest is a THUG on and off court. I mean, how many people in the nba describe their game as "football basketball." He has no finesse. He has little talent. All he is is a freak, scaring others into thinking he is better than he is. As soon as this is discovered he will slip into less than mediocraty.


lets see, you insult the kid and think he has no talent and jordon loves the kid and thinks he is amazingly talented. ummmmm

well roverrover you are an expert on these boards but i got to go with mj on this one. good post though


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>roverrover</b>!
> It is just a matter of time. Face it, sure he is an okay offense player and a pretty good defensive player, but Artest is a THUG on and off court. I mean, how many people in the nba describe their game as "football basketball." He has no finesse. He has little talent. All he is is a freak, scaring others into thinking he is better than he is. As soon as this is discovered he will slip into less than mediocraty.


How old are you, 6? at least you could give a reasonable excuse of why you think he's bad. Scaring people into thining he's good? Thanks for the laugh, buddy.


----------

